# Towing



## daniellepark (Aug 29, 2007)

hello (new camper)

we just put a down payment on a 26rs. we have been camping for a long time but are new to the luxury of an actual camper. we are now looking for a truck that will tow. the problem is i don't want a HUGE truck because it will be for everyday use by me. do we need something as big as an exercusion or tahoe? we have been checking out trial blazers. any suggestions?? 
thank you very much








danielle


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS &*







*TO OUTBACKERS*


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

First off, welcome to OUtbackers. You've come to the right place.

I think the 26rs is too big a camper for a Trailblazer. For one, the wheelbase is too short and without looking at the weight numbers, a Trailblazer probably doesn't have enough capacity for that size trailer. I would get a Suburban / Yukon XL with the 130" wheelbase. You may get it done with a regular size Tahoe or Yukon but I did it with the 25rss and never felt totally secure.

Probably not what you want to hear but better off being safe. Good luck in your search.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

campmg said:


> First off, welcome to OUtbackers. You've come to the right place.
> 
> I think the 26rs is too big a camper for a Trailblazer. For one, the wheelbase is too short and without looking at the weight numbers, a Trailblazer probably doesn't have enough capacity for that size trailer. I would get a Suburban / Yukon XL with the 130" wheelbase. You may get it done with a regular size Tahoe or Yukon but I did it with the 25rss and never felt totally secure.
> 
> Probably not what you want to hear but better off being safe. Good luck in your search.


Ditto


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

1st: WELCOME to Outbackers!!!









2nd: Think bigger than midsize SUV. Find something on a 1/2 ton frame (minimum... you can always go bigger!







). Longer wheelbases are definetly better. An Expedition might be ok, but the EL version would be better. Supercrew trucks are sometimes a lot cheaper than the 1/2 ton SUV's so if you don't require as much covered space or seating, consider one of those. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome!!

I agree, a trailblazer just isn't going to cut it as a tow vehicle, just not big enough.

Don't worry, you will quickly get used to driving a larger vehicle like a tahoe or suburban. My DW was apprehensive at first but really liked our yukon when we had it and never had any problems with it as a daily driver. After a little while she was parallel parking with no problem.

Now we have a crew cab pickup and she is struggling a little with the size of it but is getting used to it. The only drawback is it's long and you have to be a bit careful parking in parking lots.

good luck in your decision. Very wise to gather info first and then buy.

Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers







and congratulations on the new "Home Away from Home!"

In my opinion, a Trailblazer would be overloaded with your trailer. Towing any distance would be a white-knuckle experience, no matter what you do. Sway would be a nightmare, and you would definately be in the realm of "the tail wagging the dog," so to speak.

If money is no object,







I would recommend a 3/4 ton pickup or Suburban. And a diesel engine would help you on fuel economy, towing or not. (And you would never be starved for power in any terrain.) Although I lean towards the Chevys, Ford and Dodge make good products and the diesels these days have very long power train warranties.

Good luck with your decision. It's something we've all faced at some point in time.

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You do get used to the bigger vehicles. The one option I insist on in a truck or SUV is reverse sensing. Backup cameras are nice for hitching up, but that beeping has saved me a couple times with things behind my truck I didn't notice.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree, your Trailblazer is not enough truck.

Hopefully you can find a more substantial TV.

When I got the 2500 Suburban my DW thought it was a HUGE truck. She loves it. And has no problem with it as her daily driver. Only problem she had was running over a Toyota one day!









Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Only problem she had was running over a Toyota one day!


That's the biggest advantage to a 3/4 ton truck


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome from a fellow 26RS owner! Great trailer, great floor plan. But . . .

I will tell you we were right at/over the GVWR of our 1/2 ton Chevy Crew Cab truck with the 26RS hooked up and loaded to camp, which means I used up my 1584 lbs of payload capacity. Weighed it three times on certified scales. Be careful if you are looking at a 1/2 ton truck or SUV. I would recommend a 3/4 ton platform.

If you surf around here you will see many opinions on towing capability of 1/2 ton vehicles. Please, do yourself a favor and pay attention to payload capacity.

Study this guide closely and make sure you are safe with all measurements: Being Equipped For Safety


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

theoutbackers said:


> hello (new camper)
> 
> we just put a down payment on a 26rs. we have been camping for a long time but are new to the luxury of an actual camper. we are now looking for a truck that will tow. the problem is i don't want a HUGE truck because it will be for everyday use by me. do we need something as big as an exercusion or tahoe? we have been checking out trial blazers. any suggestions??
> thank you very much
> ...


Well I'm going to provide the contrary opinion. We have the 26RS and tow with a Trailblazer 5.3L V8 and extended wheelbase. We bought the trailer before I knew about GVWR, GCWR, GAWR, etc. I know that our trailer is within the tow limits published by GM in their tow guide but am planning a trip to the CAT scales before I winterize this year. Our Trailblazer has proven to be a capable and stable tow vehicle. However we live in Ontario in relatively flat land and I never exceed the speed limit when trailering. I have yet to get into any situation where I felt nervous or where the trailer has had any sway whatsoever. I wouldn't want to go with a regular wheelbase though - probably too short for this trailer. The EXT version has a 129" wheelbase vs 113" for the regular wheelbase.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers...we also have a 26rs and started with a 1/2 ton Avalanche and my DH was never really 100% comfortable, so we now have an excursion diesel...lots of room for kids, dogs and stuff, never a towing issue!

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a 26 KBRS which is almost the same weight as your trailer. I tow with a Suburban half ton and found that it will tow well in the
flat lands but struggles on slight grades causing me to re-think the Suburban with a more serious truck.

I knew this going into the purchase of the 26KBRS because I asked questions on this forum like your doing. But I thought, "maybe I will
be alright if I don't go outside the flat midwest".

I still remember one person who told me that I will eventualy want to travel outside of Ohio and maybe go though some more hilly areas
such as TN, KY or even out west. Guess what? They were right and now I'm upgrading to a one ton truck.

Here's my 2 cents, you will need at least a half ton truck or Suburban ect.... and even with that, you will feel limited to where you can travel.

Good luck with your decision and welcome to the forum!

Mark


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

We ordered our 2007 Avalanche specifically to pull our 26RS. (This vehicle shares the chassis and 130" wheelbase with the Suburban.) We needed a vehicle that would serve as a comfortable family hauler 95% of the time but also easily tow the 26RS on the weekends. Last time at the scales, the gross combined vehicle weight was 12,180 with 3 people on board, full fuel tank and the usual camping gear and groceries. GCWR is 14,000 lbs so we were well within limits. With the 6.0L and 4.10 rear end, 4L70E heavy duty transmission, transmission cooler, rear camera etc., I have been completely satisfied with this TV-TT combination.

I can't tell you exactly how much the 26RS weighs by itself because a lot of the trailer's weight is carried on the tow vehicle's steer axle and drive axle. However, the trailer axle readings last times I weighed were 4,940 and 5,160. I'm estimating total trailer and hitch weight is about 6,200 lbs.

I'll have to take the vehicle to the scales loaded up (but without the trailer) to know for sure.


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a 2002 trailblazer the short wheelbase 6 cyl and the 25rss . I am within my weight capacity . But I would not recommend one for a TV . It sways and it does not like the hills here in Pa . If I keep going with it I will destroy it . I am looking for a 2500 surburban also to replace the trailblazer as my TV . Just to let you know . Dean .


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Welcome and good choice with the 26RS. As for towing with the trailblazer I would recommend against it. We've got an Expedition and it handles the 26RS okay as long as there's not too many hills. We're also very close to our gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) even though we're well below the tow rating. I haven't looked up the specs on the Trailblazer but I doubt that it's any better than my Expedition. I think something like an Expedition, Tahoe, Suburban, Armada, or Sequoia would be adequate tow vehicles. One good thing is right now most of the manufactures are offering big rebates on those models right now. I would go for as long a wheelbase as you can get and the biggest engine. Also the vehicles with the newer 5 and 6 speed transmissions seem to do much better towing because of better matching gear ratios to engine output. Good luck I'm sure you'll enjoy the trailer.


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

MJRey said:


> I think something like an Expedition, Tahoe, Suburban, Armada, or Sequoia would be adequate tow vehicles.


Would agree with all of the above except Sequoia, based on my personal experience. We towed the 26RS for one season with a Sequoia. It's an outstanding vehicle for its purpose - but the 4.7L and 12,000 GCWR aren't enough to handle this trailer. After four or five Outback trips, our Sequoia's transmission failed at 60,000 miles.

Lighty packed, I was 520 lbs under GCWR on our trip to the Outback rally in Elkins, West Virginia last year. Because I was so close on weight, we decided to pack some of the stuff in our other car and my wife drove separately. If I had any doubts before, that trip convinced me: we needed a beefier tow vehicle.


----------



## LordMuut (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigger is better. You cannot have too much truck. You will want to upgrade campers before you know it.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

A 3/4 will ensure a good towing experience for you. You do not have to go new for your TV. There are a lot of good used vehicles out there. The bad thing is that it make take a little while to find the right one. Don't settle. I was looking for about 4 months before I found my F-250. And it was a great deal as well.

Eric


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Ditto on getting a 3/4 Ton truck...I made the mistake trying to use a Trailblazer in the past. I was in a Silverado 2500 CrewCab in less than 30 days after getting our 25RSS.

Good luck on your choice! Also read the towing recommendations of: www.rvtowingtips.com/


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I would go with the future in mind. A large suv or standard 1/2 ton would fill your needs today, but maybe not down the road.

Chevy makes a more powwerful 1/2 ton, their Vmax which has a high HP 6.0L and a 4.10 rear with a 10K+ tow rating, but it still has 1/2 ton

Brakes, suspension, 6 lug wheels.

3/4 ton trucks have larger brakes, hubs, suspensions, 8 lug wheels, E rated tires.


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers! We own the 26kbrs, we tow with a 3/4 ton and wouldn't want anything less.

We have gone from a 2002 Blazer to a 2004 1/2 ton Silverado to the 2007 3/4 ton Silverado that we drive now as our camper has increased in size. I considered towing our new Outback with the 1/2 ton for a year, but did not want the discomfort of towing it so close to maximum potential and the strain on the vehicle.

My wife has a 2006 Tahoe Z-71 5.3L that sits in the driveway on the camping weekends. I know that it would have the suspension and horsepower to tow the tt and get the job done, but not as safely. Besides, we like our Tahoe and don't want to put that strong of demands on the transmission and engine to tow such a large load.


----------

